# Progesterone cream and oestrogen nervousness



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

I've been using a natural progesterone cream for around 5 months now and the outcome seems to be incredibly positive.  I'm a dreadful armchair doctor but I came up with a vast number of symptoms that fitted perfectly with low progesterone and given my age (39), it seemed worth a try.

However it really seems to have helped, my cycle has increased from 22/24 days to 29 days, the terrible cramps that lasted from ovulation to period have all but gone and my periods now look like they did when I was a teenager!  That and the million supplements (evening primrose / flaxseed, vitex, royal jelly, macca and conception tablets all at the right time I think) and teas (nettle, peppermint and red raspberry leaf) that I drink have made me feel incredibly healthy again.  A spring chicken in all but age!

So, I crazily decided to potentially rock the boat by buying a different natural progesterone cream.  I thought that I had bought the Wellsprings cream but I actually bought their Serenity 20-1 cream, which has added oestrogen.  I emailed the company in panic and they said that it was great for fertility but I'm incredibly nervous about upsetting the balance by adding oestrogen to my system after ovulation.

I can't find anything online that says either way.  What do you think?  Should I carry on or stop using it?

I suddenly feel like a child that needs reassurance at every stage!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Molly - I would tend to go with your first instinct here and not add the additional oestrogen. I think oestrogen supplementation is recommended for particular purposes (some info on the Boots website about it) and the jury is out on the value/risks associated with it. Unless you have a known deficiency and advice on using it from a medical professional I would be tempted to steer clear.

KA xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you!  I think that it's probably wise to err on the side of caution x


----------

